

You Get out of my Industry - photom
http://www.singlefounder.com/2010/11/09/you-get-out-of-my-industry/

======
unshift
sad to see this article degenerate into another "this guy only works 8-5 and
watches the clock! he is not passionate about technology!" posts.

know what i'm not passionate about? working for free.

i don't know of any lawyers who meet with clients for an extra couple hours a
day without charging because they're passionate about the law, or surgeons who
don't bill for their work because they're just so gosh darn passionate about
surgery. i also don't know of any construction workers who construct for free,
because they're just so passionate about building great things used by
thousands or millions of people.

not commenting on the quality of people discussed in the article, the real
"get out of my industry" should be to the people who slave away in front of
the computer, working for someone else, and expect no overtime or pay for
their above-and-beyond efforts. they devalue the entire profession.

and tangentially, in my experience, it's the overzealous and over-passionate
people who ruin the workplace by forcing bizarre methodologies and process on
everyone (agile development, anyone?), attempting to coerce everyone into
working overtime, and switching technology for the sake of switching. and in
the end all i've seen out of those people is completely average results.

~~~
ojbyrne
I've really got no problem with staying past standard hours if there's a real
issue that needs to be fixed. But invariably the real issue is an incompetent
project manager.

~~~
gaius
I'm assuming from the URL singlefounder.com that this site is for people who
are company owners. OF COURSE they want employees to do unpaid overtime!

